# 2019 Chevrolet Cruze



## CruzeGuy12 (Apr 12, 2021)

I cleaned my screen and damaged it. Any ideas on a fix? Dealer told me to get a new screen 600$.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Honestly, you will have to replace the screen, once the AR coating has peeled, it will never be the same and cannot be fixed. What'd you clean it with?


----------



## CruzeGuy12 (Apr 12, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Honestly, you will have to replace the screen, once the AR coating has peeled, it will never be the same and cannot be fixed. What'd you clean it with?


I ran out of screen cleaner and just filled up the bottle with some cleaning alcohol and I think it dissolved it. A very expensive lesson to learn I guess. I just cant believe you cant reapply the coating or only replace the screen and not the whole unit.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Ouch. Yeah isopropyl and screens don't play well together. That sucks sorry 

Oh and I'm sure they are just quoting you to replace the radio/head unit. Can't imagine it's worth a dealers (and techs) time to change out a screen and risk additional issues down the road. But who knows, could be wrong.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah makes sense, if you use a low % alcohol you may be able to get away with it. But of course too late now. May be able to get a screen on ebay and install it yourself, but I doubt it will be easy.


----------



## CruzeGuy12 (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks for the input I appreciate it. Definitely wont be making that mistake again. When the screen is on you don't see it unless the sun shines on it so maybe I'll make do for awhile and save up. But I can't pretend that isn't going to hurt spending that much on a dumb mistake. Hope you guys have a good one!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

😬


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruzeGuy12 said:


> Thanks for the input I appreciate it. Definitely wont be making that mistake again. When the screen is on you don't see it unless the sun shines on it so maybe I'll make do for awhile and save up. But I can't pretend that isn't going to hurt spending that much on a dumb mistake. Hope you guys have a good one!


Go to an LKQ or Pick-N-Pull type yard or contact Car-Part.com and locate a screen. Much cheaper than a dealer.

Here is a tutorial for a Gen I that will give you a general idea how to open up the dash. If you do this, please document your progress and consider writing a tutorial for the Gen II.









Looking for a Removal Tutorial Mylink 7&quot...


Hello, i am Searching for a Removal Tutorial for Mylink 7" Touchscreen System. I just found tutorials for removing Mylink without Touchscreen. I removed the bottom Trims but i have Problems to disassembly the MyLink Trim.




www.cruzetalk.com





How-To: Write a Tutorial


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

You can buy mine for 100 bucks, it's collecting dust in my living room. [email protected]


----------



## CruzeGuy12 (Apr 12, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Go to an LKQ or Pick-N-Pull type yard or contact Car-Part.com and locate a screen. Much cheaper than a dealer.
> 
> Here is a tutorial for a Gen I that will give you a general idea how to open up the dash. If you do this, please document your progress and consider writing a tutorial for the Gen II.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

CruzeGuy12 said:


> I cleaned my screen and damaged it. Any ideas on a fix? Dealer told me to get a new screen 600$.







__





Sound System for 2019 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

CruzeGuy12 said:


> I cleaned my screen and damaged it. Any ideas on a fix? Dealer told me to get a new screen 600$.


Here s a video to remove radio


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

i had this effect after using a dash wipe but my screen still worked i cant see it much now and its been about 6 months, id see if it gets any better before doing anything expensive i know it sucks to look at.


----------

